# new tank, new rock work, do i need more? (pics)



## Andrius (Feb 18, 2008)

hello everyone so i finaly took some pics of my new 55g tank;] 
I have 20 demasoni,5 yellow labs and 2 albino bn plecos. They all are still juvies and they have enough hiding places for now, but i was wondering if thats gonna be enough rockwork when they grow up? any ideas or suggestions welcome!! Thanks


----------



## Andrius (Feb 18, 2008)

how do i post an image here?;/


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

I would recommend getting a photobucket account, most reliable image hosting site I know of.

then you post the address in the box next to the photo on that, there are ones with the tags on them already, so just copy and paste that


----------



## SOLOSHOOTER (Jan 26, 2007)

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> I would recommend getting a photobucket account, most reliable image hosting site I know of.
> 
> then you post the address in the box next to the photo on that, there are ones with the tags on them already, so just copy and paste that


Also in your profile section make sure that the bbcode and html are clicked to yes.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

photobucket by far is the easiest way i know of too... on photobucket website, under your pics, they give you options, like:

email & IM
direct link
HTML code
IMG code

all you have to do is click on the "IMG code" text, and it will automatically copy your pic for you, then just come into you post, put your cursor where you want the pic to place at, and either "Ctrl V" or right mouse click and paste. and it'll put in the


----------



## Andrius (Feb 18, 2008)

Andrius said:


> hello everyone so i finaly took some pics of my new 55g tank;]
> I have 20 demasoni,5 yellow labs and 2 albino bn plecos. They all are still juvies and they have enough hiding places for now, but i was wondering if thats gonna be enough rockwork when they grow up? any ideas or suggestions welcome!! Thanks


 so here is the pic of my new tank


----------



## Andrius (Feb 18, 2008)

venustus19 said:


> photobucket by far is the easiest way i know of too... on photobucket website, under your pics, they give you options, like:
> 
> email & IM
> direct link
> ...


Thanks for your help guys!! it's easy to post them through the photobucket!! would never figure that out myselflol


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

nice looking tank... just an FYI... try to take a pic with just the tank lights on, that way you don't get any glares from anything... i really like your rock work... is that just a paper background or a 3D... 
nice job


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

rocks look really good they match the background


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

rock work looks good,

your going to have fun with vacuums to keep that gravel clean.

and finally, IMO anyway, the sword doesn't look right, maybe if it manages to mature possibly, but I would be more inclined to remove it, and maybe replace with a few water onions (Crinum thaianum) to the back instead.

also, to make it easier to judge the aquascape it helps to be fully able to see the tank, so consider switching off all the lights in the room, and cover over any windows so that its just the tank lights. then use the camera on a non moving surface(tripod ideally) setting it to the highest ISO it'll go too (or produces visible pictures at) then using the timer function so you can press the button and step away thereby reducing camera shake


----------



## Andrius (Feb 18, 2008)

venustus19 said:


> nice looking tank... just an FYI... try to take a pic with just the tank lights on, that way you don't get any glares from anything... i really like your rock work... is that just a paper background or a 3D...
> nice job


yeah i'm actually photography student  just on the right side from the tank there is a balcony and blinds don't close all the way, that's where the glare is from  i'll try to take a pic when sun goes down;]
so you think that will be enough rockwork even when they grow up? or i need more?
background is made of paper but called "3D" paper background;] i wish i could afford the real 3D :lol:


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i don't know much about dems... i think they get medium sized, right??? it all depends on how big your openings are.. it looks like you have 2 big cave systems going on... i was always told to have 1 cave per fish... i know that is pretty much impossible, but i would try to maybe stack a few more high and get at least a couple more caves in there... maybe 6-7 total... not 100% sure... hopefully others will chime in and help.


----------



## Andrius (Feb 18, 2008)

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> rock work looks good,
> 
> your going to have fun with vacuums to keep that gravel clean.
> 
> and finally, IMO anyway, the sword doesn't look right, maybe if it manages to mature possibly, but I would be more inclined to remove it, and maybe replace with a few water onions (Crinum thaianum) to the back instead.


agree with you on sword, it wasn't growing in my 65g so i thought i'll throw it into 55 just don't want to throw it out 
And about cleaning gravel, well it's hard to make a mbuna tank with heavy rockwork and expect an easy cleaning :fish: yeah i'm pretty sure it's gonna be ***************  well that's the price of this hobby;]


----------



## Andrius (Feb 18, 2008)

venustus19 said:


> i don't know much about dems... i think they get medium sized, right??? it all depends on how big your openings are.. it looks like you have 2 big cave systems going on... i was always told to have 1 cave per fish... i know that is pretty much impossible, but i would try to maybe stack a few more high and get at least a couple more caves in there... maybe 6-7 total... not 100% sure... hopefully others will chime in and help.


Yeah i guess i'll have to go to the park look for more rocks;]] dems don't get big, around 3-4".. i think they'll be hapier if i'll throw some more rocks in..

Thanks Ventusus19 :thumb:


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

I think more rocks would make it look overwhelming. I would leave it as is and see how things go as the fish mature.


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

I think it's wonderful!


----------

